# Viva Sgv El Monte Ride



## Vintage Paintworx (Jun 6, 2016)

Happening this Sunday for those of you who live in the area. 10:00 am - 3:00 pm


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 6, 2016)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> Happening this Sunday for those of you who live in the area. 10:00 am - 3:00 pm



...and either don't have a Cycle Truck, or can't make it to Orange for the Convoy, or would rather not.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jun 6, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> ...and either don't have a Cycle Truck, or can't make it to Orange for the Convoy, or would rather not.



That too!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 6, 2016)

Looks like fun! If I flake on the OC ride or end up not wanting to drive that far, I'll just roll downhill to El Monte. I might have to hitch a ride back home tho. I'll let you know...


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jun 6, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks like fun! If I flake on the OC ride or end up not wanting to drive that far, I'll just roll downhill to El Monte. I might have to hitch a ride back home tho. I'll let you know...



Would that ride back involve an Optimator at T.Phillips?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 6, 2016)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> Would that ride back involve an Optimator at T.Phillips?




_At least _one...


----------



## burrolalb (Jun 7, 2016)

Is there a meet up place and a time or just roll 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 7, 2016)

burrolalb said:


> Is there a meet up place and a time or just roll
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



If you guys aren't afraid of riding back up, we can meet up in Monrovia and roll down to El Monte. Actually thinking of leaving the truck with bike rack down in El Monte early that morning or night before. Then I'll shuttle bikes and people back up to M-Town after the ride. Hmmmm.....Lmk how that sounds...


----------



## mrg (Jun 7, 2016)

Bummer, 2 rides this weekend I will miss but its VW Classics week, events all wk, have fun on the rides guys, stop buy Downtown Garden Grove fri. nite with your bikes for a cruise, blocked off and all VW's


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 8, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks like fun! If I flake on the OC ride or end up not wanting to drive that far, I'll just roll downhill to El Monte. I might have to hitch a ride back home tho. I'll let you know...



Huh; I am really looking forward to A Convoy. Not like they all show up at every ride...
Dont Flake. I don't have a CT; but HD Service bikes still Truckin is beyond cool. imo


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jun 8, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> If you guys aren't afraid of riding back up, we can meet up in Monrovia and roll down to El Monte. Actually thinking of leaving the truck with bike rack down in El Monte early that morning or night before. Then I'll shuttle bikes and people back up to M-Town after the ride. Hmmmm.....Lmk how that sounds...




I don't know that I'll be there at 10:00 am sharp, but I'll probably park at Whittier Narrows and pick it up from there. But I will have my truck if someone needs a ride back.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jun 8, 2016)

mrg said:


> Bummer, 2 rides this weekend I will miss but its VW Classics week, events all wk, have fun on the rides guys, stop buy Downtown Garden Grove fri. nite with your bikes for a cruise, blocked off and all VW's




What time? I can shoot down there after work.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jun 8, 2016)

mrg said:


> Bummer, 2 rides this weekend I will miss but its VW Classics week, events all wk, have fun on the rides guys, stop buy Downtown Garden Grove fri. nite with your bikes for a cruise, blocked off and all VW's




Actually three rides this weekend, I know a few guys in Lakewood/North LBC that are trying to put together a monthly ride if anyone is interested.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jun 8, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Huh; I am really looking forward to A Convoy. Not like they all show up at every ride...
> Dont Flake. I don't have a CT; but HD Service bikes still Truckin is beyond cool. imo
> View attachment 325895



Gonna try to Make the OC ride next month for sure.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 11, 2016)

Bump. Who's making it out to this tomorrow? Anyone wanna meet up and ride in? Making the OC ride next month fo sho.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 11, 2016)

2 here


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 12, 2016)

On the way down with Cody


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 12, 2016)

Taco stop


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 12, 2016)




----------

